# Trouble with Bachmann Dynamis and Bachmann AR modules



## Sehender1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi. I've got a new layout with two reverse loops in it. 
All wired up and ready to go. 
The trouble is, with the Bachmann Dynamis, there are constant shorts coming in or out of the loops. 
To test that it was the Dynamis, and not my wiring, I switched to the Bachmann EZ Command controller. 
Voila! No shorts at all. 

So - the question, i guess, is whether I should try to switch out the system (I have EZ track, with 14 DCC turnouts, so they would need to be accommodated) or if I should try to switch out the reverse modules. 

ARe there modules that work better with Dynamis, which I know is very sensitive to short circuits? 

Or are there just better systems to run, because they aren't so sensitive? 

Money's a consideration, of course, but more important, I'm eager to get this running better.. 

Thanks in advance for any ideas..


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

The basic problem is that the Dynamis short circuit protection is just too fast for relay-switching-auto-reverse units. This also applies to the Bachmann 5 Amp booster. The best solution is to get fast solid-state-switching auto-reverse units. It is possible to get relay-switching-auto-reverse units to work but it is a hit and miss proposition based on their location and length-of-wiring (long wires seam to work better). 
Also it is my assessment, that the wiring that comes with the Bachmann auto-reverse units is way undersize (not 5 Amp wires) and could actually be dangerous under the right conditions.
Bob


----------



## Sehender1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Good suggestions for the solid state reversers? And ones that will hook easily into ez track?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Before you make any other changes, have you tried to recalibrate
the Bachmann reverse loop controller sensitivity? There is a
difference in it's switching time at various settings. That may
solve your 'shorting' problem.

Bob

I agree those dinky little red Bachmann cables are quite
flimsy, but it's doubtful that anyone would need 5 amps
in an isolated section.

Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sehender1 said:


> Good suggestions for the solid state reversers? And ones that will hook easily into ez track?


No non-Bachmann reverse controllers will hook easily into the EZ track. You would need to clip off the EZ track connectors leaving enough wire to splice any other brand's track leads to
it.

Don


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

DonR said:


> Bob
> 
> I agree those dinky little red Bachmann cables are quite
> flimsy, but it's doubtful that anyone would need 5 amps
> ...


Don,
The ones (dinky little red Bachmann cables) that I have would not even handle 3 non-sound HO locomotives in a consist without a noticeable slow-down! The unit has a label that says “LARGE SCALE 10 Amp” and the packages say it is a 5 amp unit! In my opinion its supplied connecting-wires should have a labels warning that they are “half-amp” cables.
Bob


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Bob

My brother is using the EZ reverse loop controller. It doesn't seem to
affect the running of a 3 loco consist through it. There seems to be
the one model from Bachmann. Did you see one for 5 amps?

He also has a 5 amp booster and has
a switchable auto tail light bulb in series with the track. The
reverse controller reacts differently when the bulb is in the
circuit. My EZ controller is on a Wye so it doesn't get
the heavy draw trains. I don't have the 5 amp booster.

Don


----------

